# Buddy Boat Rigs 5/6



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking to leave Shoreline at 5am for Petronius, Marlin and Beer Can. Anyone want to buddy boat? PM me.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Won't be leaving until around noon as we're overnighting. I'll call on 16 and 68 when we get there. What's your call sign?

Reel Crazy


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Just shout for Cap'n Davey on 68. 

Sent you a pm. Give me a call.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Man I can't miss work this week - we are swamped from all everyone affected by the floods last week. I am all game very soon though, we did a shake down yesterday to the edge and I wish we had gone further looking for better water. Good luck!


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

were headed out in the Morning in that direction....will be on 68.....Damn It 3...Do not expect to clear the pass till around 8-9 AM


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

How is the water? I heard Horn was in green water


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

I am actually researching that now......i ran out yesterday but never got more than 12 - 15 miles off the beach...water was ugly....If anyone has any other info please share


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Actually thinking about running out past the edge then heading over towards petronius on a more southerly course searching for bait and cleaner water.....any info on what others have seen would be greatly appreciated....Not looking to HSP but might if I need to cover more distance...


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

CaptAlex said:


> Actually thinking about running out past the edge then heading over towards petronius on a more southerly course searching for bait and cleaner water.....any info on what others have seen would be greatly appreciated....Not looking to HSP but might if I need to cover more distance...



South of the Elbow is where it is at... far south. Even the 131 is filthy... mud!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We couldn't raise you on the radio Capt Davey


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Kim said:


> We couldn't raise you on the radio Capt Davey


Thanks for trying Kim. Probably had the music cranked up.... 

btw... I am not a licensed Captain. I am indeed the Captain of my vessel, but not a licensed one... kinda like Cap'n Crunch LOL.

I don't want to mislead anyone...


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

kinda like Cap'n Crunch LOL.[/QUOTE].. lol good stuff...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> kinda like Cap'n Crunch LOL.


.. lol good stuff...[/QUOTE]

Were you in the monster truck at the spur last week crushin snipaduff naipe shboom?


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> .. lol good stuff...


Were you in the monster truck at the spur last week crushin snipaduff naipe shboom?[/QUOTE]

Is that even english... :laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------

